# chicken runs



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets see if I can post some pics
something I worked on this spring 
The ones that go down the rows of the garden I move 
It takes about 15 minutes 
then it takes about 5 days for them to do there thing to were I can till and plant.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I want ! Looks like it is working well for you.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I Like it, I use the chickens in my garden too, but my run is attached to a trailer 5ft wide x 20ft long that I move every couple days. 

One other thing I Like in your picture is the worm harvester. You raise alot of worms?


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

just started worms again this year that's whats in the barrels


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Chunnels!! That is SO cool! 

So details:
8 foot sections?
How is the fence attached to the 2x4's?
How do they connect end to end...or do you just get them close?
How do you do the 90 degree turn?
Do you have to cut the grass down a bit first?


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

The ones coming out of the coop are 8/2 ft 2/4s cut 2' long with 1/4 s 8' screwed into 2/4s 
then wire2/4" holes 14 gauge about 48" tall was put on with chicken wire staples
ends left open.

The ones going through the garden are 3 ft wide 10 ft long same construction but the wire is 5 ft tall and I think its 12 gauge.any way it's heaver wire .but the hole thing still not heavy
to connect the ends just let wire extend past end about 2" and shoved then together.

I don't have a predator problem except neighbors dogs hope I have it handled.

To turn I cut hole where I need and put the other one up against it use J clips to make door.

Don't cut the grass first they eat every bit .In a week wont be nothing but dirt.

After your crop is through just put these over it and they will consume whats left and clean it up .

I think of them as portable accessible tractors.

Also relives some of crowding pressure in coop


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fire-Man said:


> I Like it, I use the chickens in my garden too, but my run is attached to a trailer 5ft wide x 20ft long that I move every couple days.
> 
> One other thing I Like in your picture is the worm harvester. You raise alot of worms?


 You know we want pictures . I made these for lightness to move.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

farmer9989 said:


> You know we want pictures . I made these for lightness to move.


I move this with my golfcart it takes less than 5 minutes to move. I close the chickens up in the coop at night and move it the next morning. The wire ends winch up(see winch on side)--- I can pull it up 20ft or across the farm----Just where ever I need them "Workers" to work!


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

excellent ideal thanks for pic's


----------

